# No sound with Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit card



## pfran42 (Mar 11, 2005)

I’d like to thank whoever helps me on this one ahead of time. I am fairly competent with computers and this just stifles me.

My sound quit working on my PC so I disabled it through BIOS and bought a Creative Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit card. I uninstalled my current Audio apps and followed the install directions to a T.

Now when I try to play an MP3 in Winamp I get "Bad DirectSound Driver. Please install proper drivers or select another device in configuration. Error Code: 88780078”

Windows Media Player says” Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly.”

When I run dxdiag it does not recognize a sound card.

Device manager shows “Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit” under Sound, video and game controllers. It also says “this device is working properly”

In Control panel > Sound and Audio Devices it says, “No Audio Device” 
I have downloaded all of the latest Directx Sound stuff as well as the newest drivers from Creative to no avail.

Here is my hardware set up:

Emachines S2485
Athlon XP 2400+
1 Gig DDR memory
XP Pro SP 2 (5.1 Build 2600)
Motherboard: ECS L7VMM2
Sound Device: 
Name Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
Manufacturer	Creative Technology Ltd.
Status OK
PNP Device IDPCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0007&SUBSYS_10061102&REV_00\3&61AAA01&0&48
I/O Port 0x0000D000-0x0000D01F
IRQ Channel	IRQ 17
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\p17.sys (5.12.01.314, 821.25 KB (840,960 bytes), 3/18/2005 10:11 PM)

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Here is what I would try. Reset your bios (or just set that setting back to normal) and uninstall the soundblaster card (through device manager not physically remove it). Reboot and let windows reinstall it for you.


----------



## pfran42 (Mar 11, 2005)

*I have already done what you have suggested.*

Nothing seems to work. I have let windows automatically load the drivers from the install CD. I reset my My BIOS to factory defaults and that did not work either. Any other suggestions?


----------



## pfran42 (Mar 11, 2005)

*Any new Ideas Anyone?*

Please help me!!!!!


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

*Try This!*

If you cannot hear any sound from speakers or headphones connected to your Sound Blaster, yet it appears to be playing, please verify its mixer settings and multimedia properties. 

To test your sound card and speakers, follow and complete all the steps listed below. Test sound after every step to see if the step corrected your problem. 

Test the Sound Blaster card with different programs such as Windows Sound Recorder, Media Player, Creative PlayCenter, Creative MediaSource. 

Test the sound card by playing different media formats such as Wave, .MP3, .WMA, .MID, or CD Audio. 

Test the Sound Blaster card with a pair of headphones in the Line_Out jack. 

Test your speakers by plugging them to a different audio device such as a portable music player. 

Ensure that the speakers are connected properly: 

If you have digital speakers, plug them into the yellow jack(Digital Out), and ensure that "Digital Out Only" is enabled in the Creative Surround Mixer. Please note, unless you are playing a DVD movie or game encoded with multi channel audio, you will only hear front right and front left only from speakers connected to the Digital Out only. 

If you have analog speakers, plug them into the green jack (Line-Out 1) on the sound card. Make sure that Digital Out Only option is disabled in the Creative Surround Mixer. Make sure the speakers are turned on and volume is turn up appropriately. If your speakers have input options make sure they are set up correctly. (Check the speaker manual for this information). 

For more detailed information on Creative Surround Mixer, please refer to its Online help. Open the Creative Surround Mixer, then click on the 'Surround Mixer' icon on the top left hand side of the application. Click on Highlight 'Help Topics' or 'Help'. 

Verify the mixer settings:

Click on Start, Programs, Creative, Sound Blaster Live! (or other appropriate cards), and Surround mixer. 

Find the device that is labeled wave direct sound. Make sure the volume bar is at least 75%. Directly below the volume bar is a circle. Make sure the circle is yellow (this means un-muted). If it is grey, click on it and it will change from grey to yellow. 

Repeat the procedure for other devices as well, such as CD Audio, MIDI. 

Make sure your Sound Blaster card is selected as the preferred device 

Double click on My Computer. In My Computer, click on Control Panel. In Control Panel, double click on Multimedia (or Sound and Audio Devices). Then click on the Audio tab, and make sure your preferred device is set to Sound Blaster card. 

Check the box next to Use preferred devices only. 

Click on the Devices tab. Click on the plus sign by mixer devices, make sure that your current Sound Blaster card is the only listing. If there is another mixer listed, double click on it and choose the disable option. 

Verify the Device Status in Windows Device Manager.

Click on Start / Settings / Control Panel / System (Hardware Profiles). Double click on the Device Manager tab. 

Locate the category for Sound, Video and Game Controller, double click on the plus (+) sign next to it. If there are other 3rd party audio card(s) listed, double click on it, then disable it. Double click on the Sound Blaster Live! card, verify its Device Status. 













To cleansweep/un-install Sound Blaster audio cards under Windows XP 

Go to Control Panel, Add Remove Programs and un-install all listings related to your audio card. Do not restart your computer when prompted so. 
Go to Control Panel, and switch to Classic View. Click System, Hardware tab, Device Manager button and delete all sound cards entries in Sound, Video and Game Controllers as well as any previous sound card entries from the Device Manager. 
Reboot the computer and cancel out of any driver installation if you are prompted. Insert the Creative Sound Blaster installation CD into your CD-ROM drive. Exit from the installation wizard if it autoruns. 
Click Start, Run and then Browse. Browse to Z:\Audio\Drivers\CTZAPXX.EXE, where Z represents the CD Rom Drive. Choose YES if you receive a prompt "Overwrite existing shared creative audio driver files?" 
Select Driver un-installation for WDM drivers and click OK. 
When prompted to restart, say No. 
Click Start, Run, type MSCONFIG and press Enter. 
Check the box next to Selective Startup and deselect Load Startup Items. 
Select the SERVICES tab and select Hide All Microsoft Services. 
Uncheck all results and click OK. 
Browse to the C:\Temp folder and C:\Windows\TEMP (if it exists) - all files and folders in the temp folder need to be either deleted or moved to a new folder. 
Browse to Program Files, Creative and delete the Sound Blaster Folder - if you get a file that won't delete, right click on the file, click Properties and clear all the attributes. The file should then be able to be deleted. 
Empty the Recycle Bin, and reboot the computer. 
If you wish to reinstall your software & drivers, do this now. For more information on how to install your product, please visit the Product Guide page for installation instructions. Otherwise, go to the next step. 
Click on Start, Run. Type MSCONFIG and press Enter. 
Select Normal Startup, and press the OK button. 
Reboot the computer 

Try that see if it WORKS for you.
My LIVE! 24bit was/is defective i have tried it on 3 machines no Sound at all. Dignostics pass no errors. just no sound

-slick


----------

